# Erdung über Hutscheine



## Atommolch (18 Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
sicher gibt es eine Vorschrift mit welchem max. Querschnitt ich über die Hutschiene mit Erdungsklemmen ,z.b. Motore erden kann.
Es gibt ja die beiden Hutschienensorten die sich in der Höhe unterscheiden.

Grüsse Atommolch


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Februar 2008)

Im Zweifelsfalle die guten alten:
DIN / VDE 0100, 0113 bzw. deren Nachfolger.

Und Bedenke: Befestigungsschrauben sind KEINE Erdpunkte!

dtsclipper


----------



## M_K (18 Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
schau mal bei Weidmüller im Reihenklemmen-Katalog auf Seite F25 nach. Dort sind die Daten der Schienen angegeben. Unter anderem welchem Querschnitt die Schienen entsprechen.

http://www.weidmueller.de/42246/Ser...n/Produktkataloge/Reihenklemmen/downloads.asp

Hängt vom Material, der Schienenhöhe und der Lochung ab.

Gruß
Michael


----------

